

Ask HN: Summer internships (2014) - andbberger

Who&#x27;s hiring summer interns?
======
gkuan
HRL Laboratories - Malibu, California (No remote) -
[http://www.hrl.com](http://www.hrl.com) \- Interns - works on cutting edge
research as a prime on DARPA and other ARPA-style research programs and for
Boeing and GM. The organization is about 400 strong, mainly consisting of
engineers and researchers. My team is looking for talented developers and
researchers. Experience in building development tools (i.e., compilers, static
analysis tools, JIT/VMs, and debuggers) and development tool plugins would be
a huge plus. We use Haskell, C++, Java, and Matlab/Simulink/Stateflow.

Perks include:

\- get to work with Fortune 30 owners in a medium-size company environment
with small, flexible teams and a flat structure

\- opportunities to publish and patent

\- the office is near the Malibu Civic Center with a cafeteria facing the
Pacific and the Malibu Colony area and amazing hiking trails

\- free latte, coffee, and mocha from a fancy new coffee machine

Please contact me at my username at hrl dot com.

